# outdoor sectional--need plans



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

I am thinking about building an outdoor sectional using treated lumber for the frame, and hardy siding / trim. Then I would just buy the cushions to place on it.

Anyone ever done anything like this, and would know where I might get a set of plans for something like this.
I reckon that I will have to just wing it.....but thought I would ask.


----------

